# Looking for breeder in Hampshire/West Sussex



## Chloe84 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi all,

We are strongly considering a cockerpoo so we are starting to look for breeders. We moved down from Leicestershire last Summer so it's quite hard getting recommendations for good, responsible breeders. We are on the border of Hampshire and West Sussex so could look at either area. I know there are lots of adverts online but I'd obviously rather go and actually visit a few to get a feel for them. 

Is anyone able to recommend a good breeder in this area? We are about half an hour from Guildford too so could look there also. I'd really appreciate any information as this is our first dog and it's really important to us that we get it right - for the dog and us 

Thank you x


----------

